# OT: Kobe charged with...



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Sexual assult charges in Colorodo 



> LA Lakers star Kobe Bryant is facing charges of sex assault in Eagle County.
> Deputies there received a report on July 1 from a woman who accused Bryant of sexual misconduct, at a hotel in the Edwards area, on June 30.
> 
> The district attorney’s office found enough evidence to charge Bryant with felony sexual assault. Investigators say Bryant was cooperative and remains cooperative.
> ...


 Kobe


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Kobe's going to Portland! 

:yes:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Oooh, Kobe.  I love rooting against you in games but....

I really, *really* hope this story's a case of someone hoping to get a free ride. That said, stars often seem to think they're above the law.

:sigh:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Beaverton</b>!
> Kobe's going to Portland!
> 
> :yes:


lol, maybe he wants to play for Portland next year. He's trying to get some respect from Patterson, Sheed and Damon :laugh:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

That really shocks me.... as much as I dislike Kobe as a competitor for the Lakers, I admire his skill, talent and work ethic. I really had no idea this was in his charecter... but lets see how things play out here. It maye be someone trying to get a free ride. as was mentioned above. Lets be open minded until things come about.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I'll take "therapist" for $1000 Alex.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> That really shocks me.... as much as I dislike Kobe as a competitor for the Lakers, I admire his still, talent and work ethic. I really had no idea this was in his charecter... but lets see how things play out here. It maye be someone trying to get a free ride. as was mentioned above. Lets be open minded until things come about.


I guess your right...It might just be someone trying to get some $$$ out of Kobe...:no:

I have trouble believing he could do it....Who was the woman who filed charges ? Was it his wife ?


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

Maybe this will shut the Laker fan up with regards to character issues for a while  ...At least it wasn't one of our players this time :sigh:


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess your right...It might just be someone trying to get some $$$ out of Kobe...:no:
> ...


Yeah, his wife filed sexual assault charges in Denver, CO. 

 


The point is that Kobe's always been a private person, and maybe deep inside, he's not a perfect role model that he tries to build himself as.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Beaverton</b>!
> Yeah, his wife filed sexual assault charges in Denver, CO.


Hey who knows...they could of been on holiday there...it's not impossible...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Who was the woman who filed charges ? Was it his wife ?


No, I don't believe so.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> No, I don't believe so.


Oh man...:nonono:

OK, the report says "...an unidentified woman..."

Poor Kobe's wife...:whatever:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

you had no idea this was in his character?

if you weren't tipped off when he beat up Reggie Miller at STAPLES after BEATING the Pacers, then you should have been tipped off when he beat up Samaki Walker, his OWN TEAMMATE

Go Blazers


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I saw it on Fox news on their ticker, watching Tommy Lasorda being interviewed..at first, I only saw "Bryant"..

Wow, I figured of all players who this would never happen to, he was way up there.

It just seems like it's gonna turn out to be nothing.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> you had no idea this was in his character?
> 
> if you weren't tipped off when he beat up Reggie Miller at STAPLES after BEATING the Pacers, then you should have been tipped off when he beat up Samaki Walker, his OWN TEAMMATE


I got in trouble for replying to you last time but you are a true fool.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Swoosh</b>!
> Maybe this will shut the Laker fan up with regards to character issues for a while  ...At least it wasn't one of our players this time :sigh:


Word! :angel:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

BTW - I'm waiting for RG to respond ANY second........ 

Kobe :boxing: RG

"Boo-yah, Kobe! Take that!"


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah this is crazy. Him and David Robinson are like the two people I wouldn't think this would be happening to. I deifnately don't believe this. He's got a real nice wife and everyone says he's an inside cat. Just some lady trying to get some free cash. This lady's stupid though, she should have picked someone like Shawn Kepm (I like the guy, but it's definately more believable).


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

I said it when he got engaged to a high school girl and I'll say it now....LOCK-UP your daughters!!!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Please educate yourself*

"Just some lady trying to get some free cash."

There are daily news reports of beating,rapes,threats,etc.
If you think for a minute that a "nice guy" is not capable of this,
please educate yourself on the subject.

It is indeed possible that the story may turn out well,for Kobe.

"But many a nice guy,as Kobe appears to be, is capable,and does
murder,rape and beat women.EVERYDAY IN EVERY CITY.

We have just had two horrendous cases here recently,one being up in Washington.I believe the policeman had been promoted
to a high rank,and was considered to be a "nice guy".
He shot his wife in front of the two toddlers.
He had assaulted his wife many times prior.
"Nice" is not a reason to assume a guy is not an attacker.
The nicer they are sometimes,the more advantage they have.

Sexual assault is so much more common than you think it is.
From really nice guys..
Or at least they appeared to be before women were alone with
them.It's not just some guy with a hood on jumping out of the alleyway and grabbing a woman walking by.

What your article implied to me,was that automatically you assumed it was a gold digger,and not a sexual assault.
Which by the way,you can be a gold digger,and not expect to be assaulted..wouldn't you say??

I would put a gold digger up there on a level with the old guys that carry a pretty young thing on their arms...
both not very desirable...but they usually have to pay some dues for the priviledge.


----------



## DucknBlazer (May 7, 2003)

On a positive note for Kobe... Maybe this will improve his street cred. and his shoe sales will pick up.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Hay L4L who is that hitting Rick Fox?


----------



## DucknBlazer (May 7, 2003)

I think it's Doug Christie.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Theodore Bundy was a nice guy too, till he went :krazy: and :upset: !

Maybe all those close games in practice with Patterson rubbed off on Kobe!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> you had no idea this was in his character?
> 
> if you weren't tipped off when he beat up Reggie Miller at STAPLES after BEATING the Pacers, then you should have been tipped off when he beat up Samaki Walker, his OWN TEAMMATE
> ...



Absolutely ... but he didn't beat up Reggie ... he went after Reggie and got choked out by Reggie.

And, he sucker punched Samaki from the seat behind Samaki on the team bus.

So, in theory --- most women beaters are scared men afraid of other men.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Somehow this song comes to mind...

Goody two goody two goody goody two shoes 
Goody two goody two goody goody two shoes 
Don't drink don't smoke - what do you do 
Don't drink don't smoke - what do you do 
Subtle innuendos follow 
There must be something he's hiding 

No one's gonna tell me 
What's wrong or what's right 
Or tell me who to eat with sleep with 
Or that I've won the big fight big fight 

Look out or they'll tell you 
You're a Superstar 
Two weeks and you're an all time legend 
I think the games have gone much too far 

barfo


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

people didnt believe it when reports came in MJ cheated on his woman either

specualtion atm , interesting to see how it plays out. one more reason to pack up bags and move to jerry west


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>W1Z0C0Z</b>!
> Yeah this is crazy. Him and David Robinson are like the two people I wouldn't think this would be happening to. I deifnately don't believe this. He's got a real nice wife and everyone says he's an inside cat. Just some lady trying to get some free cash. This lady's stupid though, she should have picked someone like Shawn Kepm (I like the guy, but it's definately more believable).


This type of response is exactly what I expected to hear.

It is quite interesting that Kobe, a player who has punched one of his teammates, assaulted an opposing player (after the conclusion of a game), and is now accused of sexually assaulting a woman gets the "I definitely don't believe this" response yet Rubin Patterson a player accused of assaulting someone _who damaged his car_, and charged with sexual assault (_by a nanny whom admittedly had been having an affair with him for over a year_) gets the "he did it I, don’t care if charges are pressed or not" response.

Bryant and Patterson's resumes for off court indiscretions seem to be on par at the moment.

-----------------

Personally I am skeptical whenever any sort of sexual assault is levied against professional athletes. Especially when the accusation comes from the usual suspects (members of the vast groupie population).

The amount of women who go out of their way to entrap these athletes is absolutely astonishing. They infest stadium hallways, parking lot entrances and hotel lobbies scheming and plotting, seducing and charming these athletes with their _feminine wiles_. 

- Give one a hug and she wants a commitment
- Give one a kiss and she is having a baby
- Take it any further and your looking at a hefty out of court settlement.

I am sure there will be those who profess that “they should just keep their pants zipped” (myself included), but I am also aware that the temptation day in and day out is immense.

Most men would give in to the temptation _sooner_ or _later_ (if not in Milwaukee, Chicago or Boston then surely in NY, LA or Miami). These are not average run of the mill females (might I add), were talking Ms. America (playboy) caliber beauties throwing themselves at these athletes on a nightly basis. Some may be simply looking for a “good time”, but then there are those who have more _ambitious_ ideas. 

This is one of the things we should all keep in mind when these sort of _accusations_ arise. 
Another is that just because a person seems like they would not do something (Kobe) does not mean that that are incapable of doing it.
_He very well may have._


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

If this crime did happen, I hope he burns for it. I think it is really sad to see this become more and more abundant in sports articles. It will be interesting to see what Nike does if he is charged. I'm sure his deal has a morality claus in it.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> So, in theory --- most women beaters are scared men afraid of other men.


Actually women beaters come from all walks of life. 
Some may have military backgrounds, some may play in the National Football League, while others may come from professional fighting backgrounds (and since I doubt that these type of men are seriously _afraid of other men_), I doubt that this little generalization holds true.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> Personally I am skeptical whenever any sort of sexual assault is levied against professional athletes. Especially when the accusation comes from the usual suspects (members of the vast groupie population).
> 
> The amount of women who go out of their way to entrap these athletes is absolutely astonishing. They infest stadium hallways, parking lot entrances and hotel lobbies scheming and plotting, seducing and charming these athletes with their _feminine wiles_.
> ...


This is a good point...and one that I was just thinking...

Kobe is a popular/rich superstar...he has a hot wife, and there are probably hundreds of really beautiful women out there that would drop their clothes in a second for Kobe....So why does he need to rape a woman in a Denver hotel ?? What is his motive ?


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Rapists don't rape for sex. Rapists don't rape cuz no one wants to have sex with them so they have to force someone to.

Rapists rape because they have control issues and violence issues. Rapists are messed up in the head and even the most good looking rich successful people can commit rape.

I TOTALLY understand Kobe's motive for sexual assault. It's for all the reasons you stated. There are "hundreds of women who would drop their clothes for him" so he thinks any woman would be lucky to have sex with them and if they don't cooperate, he forces himself on her. Makes TOTAL sense.

Of course, these are just allegations.

But to say that a motive is unimaginable is really naive.

Go Blazers


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Question - "Why do I work so haawd?" 

Answer - In case she says no?


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Rapists don't rape for sex. Rapists don't rape cuz no one wants to have sex with them so they have to force someone to.
> 
> Rapists rape because they have control issues and violence issues. Rapists are messed up in the head and even the most good looking rich successful people can commit rape.
> ...


Geez...I guess I don't think like a rapist then :angel: 

Hmm...She must of somehow co-operated to go into his hotel room. I don't think Kobe just grabbed her off the street and dragged her kicking and screaming into his hotel room...:no:

I think the key sentence you used was "Of course, these are just allegations". We still do not know the full story.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

So you think that if people go into the person's hotel room for any of a VARIETY of reasons, that's means it's okay for him to force sex on her? Please.

Also- is he capable of dragging any woman kicking and screaming? Yes. Is he capable of beating the Spurs at Staples in a crucial must-win Game 6? No.

Go Blazers


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> So you think that if people go into the person's hotel room for any of a VARIETY of reasons, that's means it's okay for him to force sex on her? Please.
> 
> Also- is he capable of dragging any woman kicking and screaming? Yes. Is he capable of beating the Spurs at Staples in a crucial must-win Game 6? No.
> ...


ouch  
rd.1 goes to speed 9-8


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> So you think that if people go into the person's hotel room for any of a VARIETY of reasons, that's means it's okay for him to force sex on her? Please.


Hmm...for what variety of reasons ? to fold his washing ? 

I'm just thinking that she might not be as innocent as you make her out to be. She could have been flirting with him, does that mean he can force sex on her, no...But, she might of consented for all we know...



> Also- is he capable of dragging any woman kicking and screaming? Yes. Is he capable of beating the Spurs at Staples in a crucial must-win Game 6? No.
> 
> Go Blazers


OK, that's just a haters comment....


----------



## Dudley (Jun 18, 2003)

> Is he capable of beating the Spurs at Staples in a crucial must-win Game 6? No.
> 
> Go Blazers


Is he capable of winning three straight titles? Yes. Are the Blazers capable of beating him at any time during the playoffs? No.



Seriously though I really hope that Kobe is not guilty of these crimes and that some woman is just trying to make some $$$$ off of him.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dudley</b>!
> 
> 
> Is he capable of winning three straight titles? Yes. Are the Blazers capable of beating him at any time during the playoffs? No.


Ouch thats gotta hurt...

Does game 7 of the '99 WCF's ring a bell....


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dudley</b>!
> 
> 
> Is he capable of winning three straight titles? Yes. Are the Blazers capable of beating him at any time during the playoffs? No.


Hmmm... One must question whether Dudley is a Blazer fan or not. :uhoh:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> I'm just thinking that she might not be as innocent as you make her out to be.


She might not. But it *is* fascinating that Ruben Patterson, who had no more violent a past history than Kobe does (Patterson punched someone who was messing with his car, Kobe went after Reggie Miller after a game and also sucker-punched his teammate, Samaki Walker), was immediately villified as having done it even though he claimed that he didn't. There was precious little of this, "She might not be as innocent as you make her out to be," when it came to Patterson.

When Kobe Bryant ends up in a similar situation, people are flocking to note that people sometimes lie.

Reason? Bryant is a superstar, Patterson is not. Is that a good reason to believe one over the other? Unless NBA superstars are bred to be more honest and noble than NBA role-players, obviously not.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> She might not. But it *is* fascinating that Ruben Patterson, who had no more violent a past history than Kobe does (Patterson punched someone who was messing with his car, Kobe went after Reggie Miller after a game and also sucker-punched his teammate, Samaki Walker), was immediately villified as having done it even though he claimed that he didn't. There was precious little of this, "She might not be as innocent as you make her out to be," when it came to Patterson.
> 
> When Kobe Bryant ends up in a similar situation, people are flocking to note that people sometimes lie.
> ...


lol, Patterson might not of done it, I don't know the full story there, so I won't comment...:| What I do think, is that any professional sports players seem to get off lighter for crimes than the ordinary citizen...Is that right ? No, but hey, what can we do about it....

I just think there is a chance that Kobe could be the 'victim' in this case....


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> There was precious little of this, "She might not be as innocent as you make her out to be," when it came to Patterson.
> 
> When Kobe Bryant ends up in a similar situation, people are flocking to note that people sometimes lie.
> ...


You've got something there but I don't think that's the whole story on it. For example, Kobe is something of a media darling. He's very articulate, charming, charismatic, photographs well, etc. While Patterson's not necessarily looking at the shortest end of the stick regarding such things, Kobe wins across the board. Coupled with that is likely some sort of classism; Kobe comes across as middle to upper class and always has. The same just isn't true for Patterson. 

That's not at all to say it's right or fair but I do think it's more than the "Star" factor; Rodman was nearer Bryant's status than Patterson's and he'd likely get even less "benefit of the doubt" than our junk yard dog.


----------



## Dudley (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmmm... One must question whether Dudley is a Blazer fan or not. :uhoh:


I wouldn't be a Blazer fan if I didn't rip on my home town team a little.  I mean hasn't Kobe and the Lakers taken us out in the playoffs 5 out of the last 7 years or something rediculous like that? I think he has earned my respect and then some from a basketball perspective....


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

What was Kobe doing in Colorado anyways? Anyway..I don't feel sorry for him one bit, I hope he gets a stiff punishment. This puts (assuming he's found guilty of course) him on the same level of Ruben Patterson, a registered sex offender.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I hope Krybaby Bryant goes to Jail for a long time! I hope he gets out when he's 50 and washed up! Down with the Lakers!!! :laugh:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

well seeing as how we are just people looking in and none of us know KB at all and have no clue as to what he feels and thinks or his motives for doing anything id say just about anything is possible. since when has being a professional sportsman meant you arent capable of being stupid and doing regretable things?

its not even worth making a list , ya know what i mean


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> What was Kobe doing in Colorado anyways? Anyway..I don't feel sorry for him one bit, I hope he gets a stiff punishment. This puts (assuming he's found guilty of course) him on the same level of Ruben Patterson, a registered sex offender.


Actually, IF Kobe is guilty of what he's being (reportedly) initially charged with, it would make him a felon. Ruben Patterson's third degree attempted rape modified guilty plea "only" was a gross misdemeanor.

Ed O.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PorterIn2004</b>!
> 
> 
> You've got something there but I don't think that's the whole story on it. For example, Kobe is something of a media darling. He's very articulate, charming, charismatic, photographs well, etc. While Patterson's not necessarily looking at the shortest end of the stick regarding such things, Kobe wins across the board. Coupled with that is likely some sort of classism; Kobe comes across as middle to upper class and always has. The same just isn't true for Patterson.


That's a good point.



> That's not at all to say it's right or fair but I do think it's more than the "Star" factor;


I think what I really meant by "star" was the more general use of the word...famous, popular. Not necessarily just skilled at the game.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PorterIn2004</b>!
> 
> 
> You've got something there but I don't think that's the whole story on it. For example, Kobe is something of a media darling. He's very articulate, charming, charismatic, photographs well, etc. While Patterson's not necessarily looking at the shortest end of the stick regarding such things, Kobe wins across the board. Coupled with that is likely some sort of classism; Kobe comes across as middle to upper class and always has. The same just isn't true for Patterson.
> ...


Media darling or not, it still doesn't cloud basic human nature, which states that some people will put as much of an act, but at certain times in certain situations, they will act in a manner which is totally opposite of the expected reaction. I don't know if you've seen the movie American Psycho, but its like this (not to this extent), but it illustrates my point. Patrick Bateman seems like he has the perfect life. He's rich, young, has a beautiful girlfriend and a great job. On the inside, he's a total psycho. I'm not saying that Kobe's like that, but sometimes when you hide your true self for so long, when it comes out, it comes out in droves. 

I liken this to the popular jock in high school who can get away with murder because he's "so perfect". Or Martha Stewart, while being a nice personality on TV, being reportedly a total psycho b---ch with her neighbors. I think Kobe's "maturity" is all about NBA marketing and his personal marketing. 

Kobe has other issues he needs to deal with. Reggie was right.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> I hope Krybaby Bryant goes to Jail for a long time! I hope he gets out when he's 50 and washed up! Down with the Lakers!!! :laugh:


In other words, you are actually hoping that a heinous crime was committed.

In order to get 25 years or more, he would have had to rape the women...violently. Is this what you are really hoping? That this women was raped...violently?  :no:

I'm actually shaking my head. :no:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> In other words, you are actually hoping that a heinous crime was committed.
> ...


I think that post was just made by a Kobe/Laker hater....

I don't think anyone is hoping that the woman was violently raped/assulted...If they are, they have some major issues...:no: :nonono:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

That's the implication.

Perhaps he should think before he posts. I've been trying (apparently in vain) for 15 months to upgrade the level of discussion on these boards. It's a futile attempt...there are just far too many numbskulls in the bulletin board community for such a lofty goal. :|


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> That's the implication.
> 
> Perhaps he should think before he posts. I've been trying (apparently in vain) for 15 months to upgrade the level of discussion on these boards. It's a futile attempt...there are just far too many numbskulls in the bulletin board community for such a lofty goal. :|


I think it's just that people post a reply without fully thinking. I know I've done it a few times....

Compared to other boards I've visited, this one has very high post standards, I think you should be proud of that :yes:.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it's just that people post a reply without fully thinking. I know I've done it a few times....
> ...


I'll second that. This is far and away the least "numbskullish" sports-based board I've seen.

:greatjob:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> That's the implication.
> 
> Perhaps he should think before he posts. I've been trying (apparently in vain) for 15 months to upgrade the level of discussion on these boards. It's a futile attempt...there are just far too many numbskulls in the bulletin board community for such a lofty goal. :|


Dude... don't even get me started (again).

:sigh: 

Ed O.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

this doesn't surprise me. Kobe has always been as fake as plastic trees in a hotel lobby.


it was just a matter of time.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Ouch thats gotta hurt...
> ...


no. what happened in game 7 of the *99* wfcs?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> In other words, you are actually hoping that a heinous crime was committed.
> ...



Noooo, I didn't say I hope the crime was commited you dinkle-face. I said I hope he gets PUNISHED for the crime he commited.

I KNOW that Kobe did it! I can see it in his beedy little eyes!


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

I don't know whether Kobe raped the woman or not but if he did then I hope he isn't able to just buy his way out of it.If a rape was commited (by him) then he should go to jail.


----------

